# Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!



## News (5 Februar 2007)

Gerade eingegangen - hier werden gekümmerte Leute geöffnet  


> Guten Tag!
> Ich bin Herr Erenkov Igor der regionale Repräsentant für erste
> Baptist-Nächstenliebe-Organisation accross die Kugel. Unsere
> Nächstenliebeorganisation ist für die untauglichen und less-previledge
> ...


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*

das liest sich wie eine Googleübersetzung


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



technofreak schrieb:


> das liest sich wie eine Googleübersetzung


M$ Global Translator 0.2 alpha


----------



## Tonguru (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*

Überprüfung von schwarzen Konten; insbesondere der Sicherheitshinweis liest sich sehr nett: 

-----

Die Regierung hat der Citibank die Vollmacht erteilt das Guthaben der Kunden auf Ein-Tages-Konten zu prüfen. Das hängt mit den häufig ungesetzlichen Umsätzen auf diesen Konten zusammen. Im Laufe der Ermittlungen, die mit Hilfe des Finanzamtes durchgeführt wurden, wurden  Rechnungen gefunden, die auf nicht-exisierende Personen registriert wurden.

Nach der Festnahme der Täter wurde bekannt, dass es im System insgesamt mehrere „schwarze“ Konten vorhanden sind. Um die illegalen Konten zu entdecken und gleichzeitig einen ungestörten Bankbetrieb mit den Kunden zu ermöglichen, wurde eine spezielle Form der Verifikation eingeführt. Die vielfältige Autorisation soll dabei helfen, den Ort zu bestimmen, an dem der Eingang ins System durchgeführt wird, um somit die Entdeckung der „schwarzen“ Konten zu beschleunigen.

Um auf die Form der Verifikation zu gelangen und sie ausfüllen zu können, müssen Sie sich in Ihrem Konto einloggen.

    Das können Sie hier machen.   
*>*> (Link entfernt)

_Sicherheitsabteilung von CitiBank
_ 
_Geben Sie bitte keine Antwort auf sterben betreffende Mitteilung. E-Mail, gesandt ein Sterben betreffende Adresse, braucht keine Antwort. Um Hilfe zu leisten, gehen Sie ins System Ihres Kontos bei CitiBank ein und wählen Sie Bastelraum Hinweis "Hilfe" auf der beliebigen Seite aus.

CitiBank Email ID#543657_

-----

Sterbehilfe im Bastelraum???


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Sterbehilfe im Bastelraum???



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184326#post184326


----------



## Tonguru (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*

Man weiß wirklich nicht mehr, wo man die täglich eingehenden Mails für die Nachwelt erhalten soll - SPAM, Trojaner, oder die witzigste e-mail...

Zur Zeit kommen die ohne Anhang hier an, ob 1&1 filtert?

Heute möchte mich ein aufkommender Fotograf für eine eigentlich schon geschlossene Seite frech fotografieren, nachdem ich meinen Barscheck gesichtet habe. 

Leute, wer mich fotografieren möchte, hat gefälligst Kohle mitzubringen! :-D

-----

Wir bedanken Sie fur die Registrierung an der Seite der intime Bekanntschaft. 


Wir bedanken Sie fur die Registrierung an unserer geschlossenen Seite "Suche den Sexpartner". Unser Fotograf wird innerhald 24 Stunden  aufkommen, um ein frechen Foto zu machen. 499 euro wurde abgebucht. Fur die Aktivierung oder das Loschen Ihrer Aufzeichnung und auch die Sichtung des Barschek installieren Sie ein Zertifikat in der Anlage. 

Wir wunschen Ihnen viel Erfolg in der Suche der Sexpartner. 

Mfg  Unterstutzungdienst 
Heisse-flirts.n e t


----------



## Tonguru (23 März 2007)

*Das geht los!*

In den letzten Wochen beobachte ich ein wachsendes Aufkommen an deutschsprachigem (bzw. ins deutsche "übersetztem") SPAM.
Teils "seriöse", existierende Firmen, die mich mal grade eben anschreiben (ähnlich wie bei der Telefonwerbung), teils aber auch immer öfter der gewohnte Müll.  :-?

Bislang hatte es mein SPAM-Filter einfach, alles englische kam in die Rundablage. Wenn ich Mails mit deutschen Vokabeln filtern lasse, könnte das in Zukunft ein Problem werden...

Grad erhalten bspw.:


_Von: OSMAn Ogunkelu <[email protected]>

_ _Sieger fuer Sieger! Das ist was wir bringen unseren Lesern!
Was passiert wenn kleine Firmen kriegen aktuelle Nachrichten und deswegen riesiege PR Aktion haben? Das geht los!

Irwin Resources (IWRS OTC PINKSHEET S)
Istpreis $0.50
Wirdpreis $1.50

Nur nicht verpassen! Diese kleine Firmen wirklich wachsen beim Kriegen Nachrichten und glauben Sie uns die kommen dafuer dieser Freitag!


_Dank solcher e-mails ich wachsen auch beim Kriegen Nachrichten...


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*

Gerade die schwachsinnige Börsenwerbung nimmt in letzter Zeit exorbitant zu. Auf die kann ich auch gut verzichten...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



Heiko schrieb:


> Gerade die schwachsinnige Börsenwerbung nimmt in letzter Zeit exorbitant zu. Auf die kann ich auch gut verzichten...



Alles Stockspam, deren Spuren sich in China verlieren. Finger weg von dem Zeug, denn genauso wie das Angepriesene aufsteigt fällt es auch wieder herunter.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Alles Stockspam, deren Spuren sich in China verlieren. Finger weg von dem Zeug, denn genauso wie das Angepriesene aufsteigt fällt es auch wieder herunter.


Stockspam  läuft immer nach demselben Schema ab.   Gangster  decken sich vorher mit Müllaktien ein, pushen sie durch Spammen nach oben  und verscherbeln sie,  sobald der Kurs nach oben geschnellt ist 
Die Dummen sind die Naiven, die darauf reinfallen und auf den Müllaktien anschließend  mit Tiefkellerkurs sitzenbleiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Stockspam  läuft immer nach demselben Schema ab.   Gangster  decken sich vorher mit Müllaktien ein, pushen sie durch Spammen nach oben  und verscherbeln sie,  sobald der Kurs nach oben geschnellt ist
> Die Dummen sind die Naiven, die darauf reinfallen und auf den Müllaktien anschließend  mit Tiefkellerkurs sitzenbleiben.


Genau so ist es, lieber Captain.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Stockspam  läuft immer nach demselben Schema ab.   Gangster  decken sich vorher mit Müllaktien ein, pushen sie durch Spammen nach oben  und verscherbeln sie,  sobald der Kurs nach oben geschnellt ist
> Die Dummen sind die Naiven, die darauf reinfallen und auf den Müllaktien anschließend  mit Tiefkellerkurs sitzenbleiben.


Wahrscheinlich wirst Du den Dreck überhaupt nimmer los weil Du keinen findest, der Dir den Mist abkauft.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2007)

*AW: Gib mir die Kugel...und Gott segnen!*

Im Grunde ist das nichts anderes als ein kollektives/bandenmässiges Manipulieren von Börsenkursen....


----------

